# Running CTS-Vs ?? ??



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

I asked the same question on vseries.net and got the answer (from only 1 respondent) that the CTS would really "warp" the GTO. I know it has a slightly better rear end ratio -3.78/3.42 - but it weighs about 200 lbs. more.

I'd assume it would be pretty even - considering the parity - 04s - in drive lines.

? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

the Caddy with the LS6 making 405hp is NOT as quick as an 05 GTO with the LS2 making 400hp. Its not that weight is a factor, its the fact that the LS6 loves to be revved, not worked, and the LS2 dont give a damn what you do with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

it would be a drivers race


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

2005 Cadillac CTS-V Manual

0-60 in 5.1
0-100 in 12.3
1/4 in 13.48 @ 105.33

2005 GTO Manual

0-60 in 4.8
0-100 in 11.7
1/4 in 13.3 @ 107

Told ya it would kill it !!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> 2005 Cadillac CTS-V Manual
> 
> 0-60 in 5.1
> 0-100 in 12.3
> ...


I would not say kill it, but we would win. We are a lighter car and have a better engine(In my opinion).

But like duraz said. It would be a drivers race. Especially 6 speeds. I personally have worked two CTS-V's by more than a car length. But they were not good drivers and had manuals. They even knew they were not good drivers. 

Also the interior of the GTO is superior in my opinion. But I like the sleek appearance we have(thats why I own one). The CTS is too buttoney(yes I know that is not a word). Like all cadillacs they have all the gizmos that most people like. Personally the GTO has exactly the ammenities that I need. 

I personally have test driven both cars and you will _*feel*_ the difference between the cars. The GTO will be MUCH stronger feeling that the CTS-V. but in actual #'s it is a drivers race with the GTO barely edging the Caddy


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

http://motortrend.com/roadtests/sedan/112_0502_trio/index.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

i know motortrend has not been very nice to the goat but i have driven both when i bought the goat it would be a drivers race.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

dealernut said:


> But they were not good drivers and had manuals.


Just so ya know, the CTS comes in an auto, the CTS-V with the LS6 was never offered with an auto, manual only.

Of course, it WOULD be better with an auto.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

cadillac - srt8 - gto

0-30 2.0 2.0 2.0 
0-40 2.8 2.9 2.8 
0-50 3.8 3.8 4.0 
0-60 4.7 4.9 5.0 
0-70 6.0 6.1 6.5 
0-80 7.5 7.7 8.0 
0-90 9.2 9.6 9.6 
0-100 11.1 11.7 11.9 
1/4 mi. 13.1 13.2 13.3
MPH 109 108 107

There is NO way the caddy is doing 109 when it is 110 lb heavier, although it does have 3.73 gear. Also notice the peaks. The LS6 peaks hp at 6000, LS2 peaks at 5200. Lets talk torque. LS6 is at 4800, LS2 is 4000. Like I said, the LS6 LOVES to be revved up, hence why they needed to put a 3.73 gear in it. BUT, on the street, where it matters, the CTS-V would get pimp slapped !!!


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I will never again read Motor Trend. It goes too much off of looks. Not to mention, they ALWAYS have the times on the GTO wrong.... Too slow.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I've outran a couple......


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I've outran a couple......


id hope so


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

duraz28 said:


> id hope so


smartass.....
BTW, did you call me this morning?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

last night 8:20pm 12-14-05


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

thats the time I was on the phone with him.

there is only SO much steve to go around dangit !!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

My phone hates me..... oh well. In case you didn't know, last night was round 2. 
womens sh*tty attitudes.....:shutme


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

now the question becomes, how many rounds to find the next heavy........errr..... lightweight champion of the relationship world !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

if it has tits or tires your gonna have trouble!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

and yall wonder why im happy with just my puppy. Dogs are -0- trouble!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> and yall wonder why im happy with just my puppy. Dogs are -0- trouble!


When Mike has a problem with them he ships them to other states.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

ship hell drives them


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

duraz28 said:


> ship hell drives them




:agree


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> and yall wonder why im happy with just my puppy. Dogs are -0- trouble!


I agree, I have 4, problem is I'm gonna lose Norman in all of this......


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

he could run away and spend a couple weeks at haslet


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

duraz28 said:


> he could run away and spend a couple weeks at haslet


  .....never thought of that....


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

dealernut said:


> When Mike has a problem with them he ships them to other states.


gotta teach em somehow right? Wonder where I will ship her to next?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

texas with steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

steve dont want this much trouble, id ship myself down there before her!!


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

lol you guys are too funny


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I've run two CTS-V's. Both were very close. They were closer than the SRT8 that I ran. Just about a car length by 100. Difference was the CTS came out of the hole quicker than I did, the SRT8 just slowly dropped back to a couple car lengths behind. 
Through 1st and part of the way through second I thought I was going home disapointed.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I've run two CTS-V's. Both were very close. They were closer than the SRT8 that I ran. Just about a car length by 100. Difference was the CTS came out of the hole quicker than I did, the SRT8 just slowly dropped back to a couple car lengths behind.
> Through 1st and part of the way through second I thought I was going home disapointed.


Very nice! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

I would love to run a CTS-V but for some reason they cant help but laugh at me when I rev at em!! punks... lol


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

My roommate has an 04 V, believe me it's a Driver's race! I can beat him (because I'm the better driver, LOL) in either car. I can beat my Goat driving his V and vice versa. His has 3.92 rear end gears and the LS6 winds up like an electric motor, really comes on the cam at 4000. The V handles better despite it's weight disadvantage, not to mention it's brakes are Enormous (14" f/r) compared to our lil sqeakers. Interior wise the Goat rules hands down! I can't take more than 200 miles at a stretch in the V's hard buckets. Let's not forget the $20,000 price difference!! No matter what Cadillac's strategy to target a younger buyer is, at 39 I'M STILL TO YOUNG TO DRIVE A C A D I L L A C ! ! !


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

I personally love the LS6 over all LS and LT motor platforms. When I drove the 03 Z06, it amazed me how beautiful it sounds at 4500 and up. Gives me chills....


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

big_mike said:


> There is NO way the caddy is doing 109 when it is 110 lb heavier....





ShAkz05GTO said:


> I will never again read Motor Trend.....they ALWAYS have the times on the GTO wrong.... Too slow.


You're both right, Motor Trend just makes up whatever numbers they feel like. They don't even test the cars. They just put numbers into a hat, and pull out the test results. Yesterday, I read where a VW Jetta blew away a Ferrari F430!


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

I never got a chance to straight up race him from a line, but I did play around with a silver one the other day on gorman st. I was in an open lane going across and intersection, and I saw him whip around to my left. I only had time to downshift to third before he was even with me, and he took two car length on me before I got up to speed, and then we stayed completley even to 80.
Then I came up behind him at a stop light, but it turned green as I was coming up, so I just dropped in into second, barely above idle. He started in first and took a car length and stayed even. While I wish I had just put it in first and gone for it, I only had like 14 miles until my tank was empty and yeah...I hate how the best races always come when I am on my way to get gas or I have my grandmother in the car or there is a cop around...always something.

Oh ran a badass Roush to, good thing I didnt meet him at a stoplight, he would have whooped my ass. Thing was running rich as hell, smoke everwhere.


----------



## GTOFiend420 (Dec 17, 2005)

*all GM....*

C'mon guys....gto...cts-v....look at the numbers....we're talking a maximum of 4tenths of a second difference...statistically yes, the goat's got it....but its obviously a drivers race....plus, its all GM...they're not really going to out-do themselves, now are they????


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GTOFiend420 said:


> C'mon guys....gto...cts-v....look at the numbers....we're talking a maximum of 4tenths of a second difference...statistically yes, the goat's got it....but its obviously a drivers race....plus, its all GM...they're not really going to out-do themselves, now are they????


Thats why they did not give us the 3.91 gear. They did not want us beating their prized C6


----------

